# My two current "real" space projects



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't posted many builds recently because I am spending most of my time on two projects that are quite time consuming. One of these is my Airfix Saturn 5 with some nice resin enhancements I picked up from Martin Goldsack in the UK. These parts included the batted F1 engines, SII stage upper tank and thrust structure, SIVB thrust structure and SM engine bell.

I am further along on the Lunar Module and am using two resin/photo-etch sets from NewWare. These really do a great job of accurizing the model but have many very small parts and take some patience in assembling. I have seen a couple of these done though and they look great when completed.



















Bob K.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Looking nice. Is this the new release with the corrected CSM?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

compucrap said:


> Looking nice. Is this the new release with the corrected CSM?


Yes and there was an article in a recent Airfix magazine about building this kit.

I made some progress this weekend on both the LM and Saturn. I've got the LM upper stage with all the resin enhancements and started painting it. I managed to get some more foil on the legs and completing that is my next major goal. It is looking good overall and the mix of Polly Scale aluminum with a little military interior green gave me a good simulation of the anodized aluminum on the real LM.

I got the Saturn SII stage glued together with the replacement resin forward tank dome and aft thrust structure. I intend to paint the first and second stages as a single piece to get the patterns lined up correctly and will use Kyrlon white and semi-gloss black. I've built larger flying Saturns and the Krylon paints work nicely for them.

Here's some pics:














































Bob K.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good! I wonder if you could tell me the scales of the kits and which company manufactured the LEM model. Thank You.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The LM is the Revell recently re-released kit with a full blown lunar diorama. It is 1/48 scale and a pretty good kit. However the NewWare resin/photo-etch enhancement set really sets it off. But believe me, some of those resin and photo-etch parts are unbelievably small. I have spent some more effort over the last week and started painting the Saturn. Still have lots of work to do but keeping at it.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I did a fair amount of work on the LM and Saturn this past weekend. All of my spare time is going into these models in hopes of taking them to the Fest. The work, particularly on the LM, is painstaking and very detailed. Here's some more progress pics:














































Bob K.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info rkoenn. I thought it was the revell LEM. I'm thinking I may grab one up. You're making a nice job of both kits!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking great so far. LEM is sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well this afternoon I moved the Saturn project forward quite a bit. Here's a couple of pics of the progress. My neighbor is getting ready to cut wood for the horizontal display. I hope to complete this one by Saturday and then dedicate my remaining time to the LM. I also need to change the oil in the car in preparation for the 900 mile drive next week.



















Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My neighbor finished the display stand, although I still have to stain and varnish it, and I got some more painting and decaling done this morning so I set up the Saturn to see what it is going to look like. He did a great job and I think I am going to be very pleased with this model when completed soon.










Bob K.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice work on both of your projects. I'm currently building the LM-5. I'll make a seperate post for it. Keep up the good work.


----------

